
Metformin may enhance neural stem cell repair in childhood brain injury - bookofjoe
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-07-drug-neural-stem-cell-impact.html
======
bookofjoe
>Assessment of cognitive and neural recovery in survivors of pediatric brain
tumors in a pilot clinical trial using metformin

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0985-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0985-2)

